# Bent Barrel??



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

I have an old .22 that I have had since I was kid, and it has sat for probably 15 years in a heavy case. I never really even remembered it was there, until a few days ago. I thought for old time sake I would take it out and plink some cans, because this was the straighest, most accurate gun I have ever owned!  When I went to shoot I noticed the open sights on the barrel were not truly aligned. Weird. So I start to shoot anyways, and immediately notice it shoots crooked. WAY CROOKED! Is it possible to BEND a barrel? Can it be fixed or be made to shoot straight again?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

It sounds more likely that the sights got tweaked. But I suppose that if something heavy enough was weighing down on it, maybe it might bend.

What kind of gun is it? If its something like a 10/22, a replacement barrel shouldnt cost much to replace.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

It is an OLD Remington Fieldmaster 572. It was made in 1957! I dont think there is much for replacement parts. Although, I still have the original owners manual!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

This may be a nudge in the right direction. I bought a replacement barrel for a shotgun from one of these guys:

http://www.remingtonsociety.com/rsa/service/

Here is a used barrel:
http://www.gunpartscorp.com/catalog/Det ... 72&catid=0

Another barrel:
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewIt ... =188122904


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks! Thats some good info. :O||:


----------

